# Please vote for my thread to be stickied!



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

*Sticky or not.*​
Yes1136.67%No1446.67%Why should I care???516.67%


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

I feel quite awkward writing a post about another post, but anyways, please submit your vote on the topic of making my thread, Cichlid(and other fish) Guessing Game!!!, stickied!!! It can be found close to this thread in this forum... Thanx.

Mods, Please(and don't lock this and tell me that i ought not to make this a thread!)


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Who posted no??? :x 
Oh, and Thanxs for whomever said yes   :lol:


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

:lol: I voted yes because it's a good game, it gets you really looking at all types of fish that you normally wouldn't, it's a good way of breaking the ice for a newbie on the forums. Anyone can take part and well, it's fun!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

If you don't want people to vote no then you shouldn't have given them the option :lol:

Sorry, had to say it


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Why'd you say no??? What was that for. Your outdone anyways


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I didn't even vote..... It'd be a conflick of interest.....  I think all good threads should be stickied


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanyou. Hey, why'd more people say no than yes??? Hey, can i add a poll question to this, like "I voted no, but i changed my mind  "


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

Why would anyone say no! Geez


----------



## ikevi (Jun 11, 2006)

Here is a good answer on why I say no.

In my opinion the only reason you sticky a thread is in order to make your forum better. Now the key thing is that the fewer the skickies the better. IE I don't want to have to scroll down 4-5 threads just so I can see something new that I am actually interested in. If I had my way each forum would have at most 1 sticky which was in essence a guide to all the important threads in that section, ie common questions and answers and where other guides are and so on. And that thread should be locked and only have 1 concise well organized post. (That looks nice to if possible.)

That means that threads like yours which while entertaining have no reason to be stickied. I mean what exactly is the reason that you feel your thread should be anyways? (I am not trying to be harsh this is just my personally reasons why I don't believe the thread should be stickied. I also wonder at how many different people are actually posting in that thread, ie is it a good representation such that most of all the users in this section actually continue to go to that thread.)

Again I do think you have a good thread, I just don't see a reason why it should be stickied. (I have been forums where almost every good thread was stickied and it became such a pain that in order to see any new threads one had to scroll down.) Now when I modded I fully encouraged people to write up organization threads and I would stick that one and unstick 3-4 others. Anyways you now know my opinion on the matter.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

*ikevi*
Makes a very good point, in fact that's the exact reason I'm not trying to get my Bolivian Ram Sexing Guide stickied anymore.

It is annoying yes, but, the quote in my signature is pretty relevant here....


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

Perhaps a better solution then would be for everyone who enjoys/supports that thread to put a link to it in their sig!


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

I voted no also. But don't worry about it. Good threads have a way of popping back up every once in a while. :thumb:


----------



## becadavies (Apr 2, 2007)

I voted No because of the obvious posts its contains......need i say more  :wink:


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Hahahahaaaaaa!

Now everyones going to want to read it.....

:?


----------



## becadavies (Apr 2, 2007)

Well they are NOW!!! :x

I could've meant the fish pics.......sorry i mean.....

I *did* mean the fish pics- there all boring and really uninteresting- and 56 pages of them too.......


----------



## justin323 (Nov 29, 2006)

I agree with too many stickys at the top of the page I'd say maybe 1-3 but all of them should be comprehensive and well organized. I've seen the other sites as well where you need to scroll through 8 sticky's before you see 1 new post.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Hmmm. Interesting comments, but none i can aree with if they said no  . Plus- there aren't ANY stickies in the general aquaria discussion area- are there  
I'll be given up if you continue pesterin' me, BUT NOT FOR LONG!!!(Like ten minutes :lol: )


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Ooh, It's equal now.


----------

